# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Κέντρο Αθήνας >  SV1MNF 17751

## thodoris84

Καλησπέρα σε όλη την καλή παρέα του awmn, ο κόμβος διαθέτει ελεύθερο bb interface σε n μάλιστα!όσοι πιστοί παρακαλούνται να επικοινωνήσουν με κομβιούχο, over....

----------


## BDMG

Θοδωρή να κάνουμε δοκιμές από δύο κόμβους???
mege #19767 (εκπέμπει ελέυθερο if προς τη μεριά σου περίπου,)
και 
mkpd #19568 (λιγότερο πιθανό link)

Δημήτρης

----------


## thodoris84

Ελεύθερο if στον κόμβο #17751 με πολύ καλή οπτική προς Αγία Βαρβάρα - Λυκαββητό - Ζωγράφου στον αέρα εκπέμπει στην συχόντητα 5.540 awmn-17751-free άντε σιγά σιγά να βγάζουμε νέες διαδρομές!

----------

